# At what point does an underspined arrow become dangerous?



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

Nighthawks said:


> I read or heard somewhere that if an arrow is too soft it can explode if shot out of a bow that is too heavy, which is why many spine charts/coaches air on the stiff side when it comes to getting new arrows. Is this just a myth? And if not, at what point does it become dangerous to shoot an underspined arrow?


the sec. you release the string


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a myth but impossible to tell you a specific point in spine differential. Just don't grossly underspine yourself and you'll be fine.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I do not know what the limit is, but underspined or damaged arrows are no joke.

https://youtu.be/tzEAp32rntQ

https://youtu.be/96KGWC0PB6s

Plus or minus a spine is likely not a problem, but I think two spines off would be asking for trouble. I would not risk it at all with a compound bow.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

There are guys that shoot underspined arrows to tune with a field point, but I wouldn't.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

The captain obvious answer is when it breaks. 

You'll typically get really erratic flight out of an underspined arrow so it'll be pretty obvious when it's to flexible. It sounds like your wanting to get the correct spinned arrow for your setup but you are concerned that the charts are too stiff. I agree in my experience they have been a bit on the stiff side. for me I tend to look at the arrows that are designated a bit week. I'm a finger shooter so the correct spine makes a big difference in my accuracy.


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

When it breaks before leaving the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

It depends on your bow's tune. If your bow is tuned correctly you can go quite soft with spine but if your bow is well out of tune you need to err on the very stiff side to be safe. I have seen a guy win a state 3D title shooting 500 spine arrows with a 29" draw out of a 70lb Hoyt Turbo, he shot them thousands of times practicing without a problem. His bow was correctly tuned and was shooting bullets. I have also seen bows so far out of tune the arrows were coming out sideways, attempting to shoot 500's out of a bow like that would be asking for an arrow through the hand.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

bowtecee said:


> When it breaks before leaving the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and the broken arrow is driven into the bow hand or arm. Imagine the fun of medical personnel finding and removing carbon fiber splinters. Note the Flex First warning with all carbon arrows. We had a young lady at last year's collegiate regional championship get a nasty welt on her arm when her properly-spined carbon arrow snapped upon release and whacked her. (Quick judge note: although a piece of the arrow passed the 3m line and therefore counted as a shot arrow, we called equipment failure and let her shoot a make-up arrow.) Note the danger to the person standing next to it too, especially on a crowded shooting line.


----------

